# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  النور

## همسات وله

مع اول بدايات نور الفجر..........
تاهت نظرات عيوني في رحب السماء..........
أخذت ترتحل بين ارجائها هنا وهناك...........
تعجبت من جمال تناسق الغيوم في صدر السماء.....
وقد ازدادت جمالا وتألقا فاق الجمال.....
جمالا يبعث الراحه في قلبا مهموم.....
جمالا ينساب بين اهات النفس فيريحها.......
جمالا يمسح على الروح ويخفف من جراحها....

وا عجباه من سماء خلقت كيف خلقت بهذا الجمال...
وا عجباه من خالقا خلق فابدع في خلقه.......
وبينما هي هناك تجول ..........واذا من بين الغيوم تلئلأ ضوء ذهبيا براق.........
ينبثق من بين تجمعات السحاب ......
خجلا كأنه عروسا تتوارى عن الانظار......
كأنها من شدة جمالها تستر عن اعين النظار......
ولكن هل تحجز الجمال الحواجز.........
فها هو من بين شقوق السحاب ينساب ..........كانها بطلا مغوار يواجه الصعاب.........يتدفق ضياءا مثل تدفق المياه ......
يلمع لمعانا يخطف الابصار.........وينتشر بنوره على كل الامصار......

فيتسلل الي معالم الجوانح ويلامسها.....
ويلم اطراف الكون ويحضنها......
ويداعب خلجات النفوس فينعشها......

وا عجباه منك ايها الصباح......
كلما عدت واشرقت القلب للقائك يرتاح........
كلما عدت واشرقت شمسك عادت الروح لترتاح.....
كلما عدت واشرقت بنورك بدا هم الظلام عن القلب ينزاح.....

يا أيها الصباح ...
إن نسائم عشق الحياة قد فاحت بين ازهارك....
فأزالت بلمسه من املا جديد كل هموم البارحه.....
فهذا هو نور سلام املك قد لاح من بين الغيوم....
وانار ظلام الارض المليئ بالهموم......
واسدل الستار على ليل عابد متعبد لربه.....
يتامل في قلبه ويناجي قدرة ربه.....
وهاهو يطير من حول قيس الهام شعرا في محبوبته ليلى...
الليل هو وقت النوم والستر على العيوب ..........
وقد جاء وقت النور ليضيئ الظلام ويكشف المستور...

وا عجباه لقدرتك يالهي ......
كشفت بنور الصباح غموض الليالي ......
وتسربت من بين اصابع حالما احلام  ليلاوالاماني....بدأ يوم الجمال وعادت للحياة الامال ......وابتدأت يومي بذكر ربي......من قسم ارزاق العباد ورزقي.......واقسم في ايات سوره بالفجر....اجعل يومي هذا كله بر....
وانعم على كل من دعاك وتوسل لك بالشفع والوتر .بحق يس وطه وسورة العصر....اشفع لي يوم الحساب يوم الحشر.....وانفض عن كاهلي كل ذنبا يا ربي....
وارحمني من حر نيرانا اعددتها وانا لاادري......
واكتبني من سكنة جنتك ومن عبادك الصالحين يا ربي.......

مع تحياتي للجميعهمسات وله

----------


## اسير الهوى

بحق يس وطه وسورة العصر....
اشفع لي يوم الحساب يوم الحشر.....
وانفض عن كاهلي كل ذنبا يا ربي....
وارحمني من حر نيرانا اعددتها وانا لاادري......

خيتي ام آيات
تسمحي لي ان اسمي حروفك هذه بـ(تأملات عاشق)
نعم فقد رحلتي بنا فيها الى الافق الى انوار الامل بالصباح وبعدها كانت مناجات العاشق لربه..
كلمات كانت غنية بالصور الرائعة..
تناسقت فيها افكارك فلم تبعثر..
همسات نعم هي همسات مع النفس كانت متأملة عظمة الخالق فتقسم بـ يس و طه
راجيتا العفو من القادر..
لا اقول الا رحم الله هذه الانفاس..
عذرا للاطالة خية ولك تحياتي..
ياسر..

----------


## همسات وله

يسعدني دائما مروك بين حروفي  اخي ياسر 
وتشرفني اضافتك لتكمل وتتم معاني كلماتي 
الشكر كل الشكر خيي 
والله لايحرمنا من نور طلتك علينا 
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## MOONY

مشاء الله كلمات جميله ومنسقه وتعبر عن مدى الأحساس  الجميل تحياتي لك

----------


## إبتسامة حلوه

همسات وله
كلماتك جرت في جسمي 
كماتجري الدماء في العروق
يالها من نسمات بارده قدمت لي من كلماتك

أحسنتي أخيتي

أختك إبتسامة

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

سلمت اناملك هموسه 
على رئع كلماتك الممزوجه بذكر سور القران
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## القلب المرح

*الله يكتب لك الجنة في اعلى العليين مع اهل البيت عليهم السلام* 
*سلمت اناملك الرائعه في كل ماخطته لنا من اجمل واصدق الكلمات المتأمله في قدرة الباري عز وجل* 
*يعطيك الله العافيه*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## اسير الخيال

كلماتك جميلة واكثر من رائعة

سلمت يمنك خيتو همسات الوله على الكلمات الروووعة يعيطك الف عافية

تحياتي اسير الخيال

----------


## همسات وله

> مشاء الله كلمات جميله ومنسقه وتعبر عن مدى الأحساس الجميل تحياتي لك



 
مشكوره حبيبتي موني 
وتسلمين عالمرور 
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك باالتوفيق والنجاح 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## همسات وله

> همسات وله
> كلماتك جرت في جسمي 
> كماتجري الدماء في العروق
> يالها من نسمات بارده قدمت لي من كلماتك
> 
> أحسنتي أخيتي
> 
> أختك إبتسامة



الله يعطيك العافيه خيتي 
مشكوره وتسلمين عالمرور 
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## همسات وله

> سلمت اناملك هموسه 
> 
> على رئع كلماتك الممزوجه بذكر سور القران
> 
> الله يعطيك العافيه



 
حيا الله خيتي زهوووووره 
تسلمين حبيبتي عالمرور 
والله لايحرمنا من طلتك علينا 
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## همسات وله

> *الله يكتب لك الجنة في اعلى العليين مع اهل البيت عليهم السلام* 
> 
> *سلمت اناملك الرائعه في كل ماخطته لنا من اجمل واصدق الكلمات المتأمله في قدرة الباري عز وجل* 
> *يعطيك الله العافيه*
> 
> *تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*



تسلم اخي العزيز القلب المرح 
مشكور على المرور الذي دائما يسعدني 
والله يعطيك العافيه 
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## همسات وله

> كلماتك جميلة واكثر من رائعة
> 
> سلمت يمنك خيتو همسات الوله على الكلمات الروووعة يعيطك الف عافية
> 
> تحياتي اسير الخيال



 
تسلم خيي اسير الخيال 
ولاعدمنا هالطله الحلوة 
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## ام باسم

رووووعه وكلمات جميله واحساس مرهف
امطرت وامطرت وامطرت
فكانت زخاتك جميلة اختي
وتخللها عبق فاح فاطربنا
تسلم يمناك
وصح لسانك
ويعطيك العافيه
دمت بالف خير

----------


## دمعه حزن

*.. همسات وله ..*
*ما شاء الله على هالابداع الرائع ..*
*بجد كلماتك فى غاية الروعه والجمال ..* 
*حروفك جعلتني اتأملها واعيد فى قرائتها مراراً ..*
*فسلمت يداك على هالحروف العطره بذكر المولى وبوصف اقبال الصباح الجميل ..*
*وجعلك الله من الفائزين بجنته والمحرومين من ناره ..*
*الله يعطيك ألف صحه وعافيه يارب ..*
*لا تحرمينا من هالقلم الرائع ..*
*دمتي بخير وسلام ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## همسات وله

> رووووعه وكلمات جميله واحساس مرهف
> 
> امطرت وامطرت وامطرت
> فكانت زخاتك جميلة اختي
> وتخللها عبق فاح فاطربنا
> تسلم يمناك
> وصح لسانك
> ويعطيك العافيه
> دمت بالف خير



حيا الله الغوالي 
تسلمين حبيبتي ام باسم 
ومشكور ه والله يعطيك العافيه 
ولاعدمنا هذا الحضور المتميز 
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## همسات وله

> *.. همسات وله ..*
> 
> *ما شاء الله على هالابداع الرائع ..*
> *بجد كلماتك فى غاية الروعه والجمال ..* 
> *حروفك جعلتني اتأملها واعيد فى قرائتها مراراً ..*
> *فسلمت يداك على هالحروف العطره بذكر المولى وبوصف اقبال الصباح الجميل ..*
> *وجعلك الله من الفائزين بجنته والمحرومين من ناره ..*
> *الله يعطيك ألف صحه وعافيه يارب ..*
> *لا تحرمينا من هالقلم الرائع ..*
> ...



تسلمين حبيبتي دمعه حزن 
والله يعطيك العافيه 
وما ننحرم من هيك طله 
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*تأملات رائعة كروعة قلبك عزيزتي الأخت همسات وله*
*ووصف دقيق ورائع للصباح*
*جعلك الله من ساكني جنته بحق محمد وال محمد*
*تمنياتي لك*
*بالسعادة والتوفيق دنيا واخرة*
*أختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## همسات وله

> *تأملات رائعة كروعة قلبك عزيزتي الأخت همسات وله*
> *ووصف دقيق ورائع للصباح*
> *جعلك الله من ساكني جنته بحق محمد وال محمد*
> *تمنياتي لك*
> *بالسعادة والتوفيق دنيا واخرة*
> *أختك*
> *عيون لاتنام*



مشكوره خيتي عيون لاتنام 
والله يعطيك العافيه يا عيوني 
وتسلمين وتسلم لنا هالطله 
والله لايحرمني من حضوركي بين صفحاتي 
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالسعاده 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## المظلومه

سلام عمه 
عساش على القوه 

وصح اللسانش

----------


## حسيني الهوى

جمعتُ حروفي لرائعتكم أبعثرها

فخجل حرفي من قوة حرفكم

بدقة تعبيركم وجمال صورها

وبروعة ما كتبتموه وبعذوبة وصفكم

سأقول لكم كلمة وأكررها

رائع بل أكثر من رائع قلمكم
**************************

تحياتي لكم

----------


## تاج

حينما تشرق الشمس تضي الدروب بنورها 
فيـا شمسي اشرقي اشرقي 
وبددي حيرتي في الظلام ..

يسلمووو خيتو همسات وله ..

----------


## الفتى_الحزين

كلام جميل جدآ الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## همسات وله

> سلام عمه 
> عساش على القوه 
> 
> وصح اللسانش



وعليكم السلام 
حيا بنت الاخو 
والله يعطيك العافيه 
وتسلمين عالمرور تحياتي لك 
عمتك ام .............

----------


## همسات وله

> جمعتُ حروفي لرائعتكم أبعثرها
> 
> فخجل حرفي من قوة حرفكم 
> بدقة تعبيركم وجمال صورها 
> وبروعة ما كتبتموه وبعذوبة وصفكم 
> سأقول لكم كلمة وأكررها 
> رائع بل أكثر من رائع قلمكم
> ************************** 
> تحياتي لكم



 
مشكور اخي العزيز حسيني الهوي 
وتسلم عالمرور الاكثر من رائع 
والله يعطيك العافيه 
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالنجاح والتوفيق 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## همسات وله

> حينما تشرق الشمس تضي الدروب بنورها 
> فيـا شمسي اشرقي اشرقي 
> وبددي حيرتي في الظلام .. 
> يسلمووو خيتو همسات وله ..



مشكور اخي تاج 
والله يعطيك العافيه 
دمت اخي الكريم 
والله لايحرمنا من طلاتكم علينا 
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## همسات وله

> كلام جميل جدآ الله يعطيك العافية



تشكراتي لك خيي الفتى الحزين 
والله يعطيك العافيه 
مشكور عالمرور الطيب 
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*هذه هو النور يشرق من جديد* 
*يالا قدرتك ايها الباري* 
*كيف جعلت تلك الايه الجميله تشرق بانتظام* 
*كيف جعلت تلك الغيوم تجتمع لتترك مجالاً صغير ومحدود* 
*يعبر من خلالها بريق ذهبي اللون* 
*سبحانك يالهي* 
******************

*خالتي العزيزة جميل هذا التعبير* 

*فعلاً جعلتيني اتخيل ذاك المنظر* 

*لقد رايته في منطقتكم البحرين يوم الاربعاء صورته وكنت مع الاهل امي قالت جاسم شوف شوف* 
*طلعت وسبحان الله في يومالاربعاء كان مثل مغيم وغبار فيه* 

*حتى الصورة صورته بالجوال صايرهالشمس بين برجين متشابهين لونهم أخضر* 
*وصايره الشمس في النصف ين البرجين والغيوم مغطيه عليه كله ومو باقي الا ربع* 

*مشينا شيو شفنا عمارتين فيهم مثل المراوح حق السفينه* 
*كان البرج كبير ومراوح في النص* 
*فالشمس كانت في النص وتخيلي لما الشمس تكون ورا شي* 

*تصير اشعتها تنتثر بروووعه والله*

*كان جميل والله سبحان الله* 


*خالتووو يعطيش الله العافيه على هذا الاختيار*

*ومشكورة وماقصرتي والله* 

*عساكي على القوة يارب* 

*ابن أختك* 
*جاسم*

----------


## همسات وله

> *هذه هو النور يشرق من جديد* 
> 
> *يالا قدرتك ايها الباري* 
> *كيف جعلت تلك الايه الجميله تشرق بانتظام* 
> *كيف جعلت تلك الغيوم تجتمع لتترك مجالاً صغير ومحدود* 
> *يعبر من خلالها بريق ذهبي اللون* 
> *سبحانك يالهي* 
> ****************** 
> *خالتي العزيزة جميل هذا التعبير*  
> ...



تشكراتي لك ولد اختي 
وتسلم ويسلم لنا قلبك الطيب 
وعسى الله ما يحرمنا من طلتك علينا 
تمنياتي لك بكل النجاح والتوفيق
تحياتي 
خالتك همسات وله

----------


## فرح

هموووسه
يسلموووو يالغلا وصح السانك 
ربي لايحرمنا ابدااااعك الرااائع 
تمياااتي لك بالتوفيق 
فــــــــرح

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يعطيك العافية*

*وعساك على القوة* 

*وتسلم الايادي* 

*وصح لسانك خيتو* 

*تحياتي* 

*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## همسات وله

> *الله يعطيك العافية*
> 
> *وعساك على القوة*  
> *وتسلم الايادي*  
> *وصح لسانك خيتو*  
> *تحياتي*  
> *اختك ام محمد*



تسلمين حبيبتي ام حمودي 
والله يعطيك العافيه 
وعساك عالقوة دوم 
وما ننحرم منك ولا من مرورك الطيب 
تحياتي لك 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## طيبه الروح

تسلم ايدك اختي همسات وله على  الكلمات الحلو 

 وكلامك الجميل وحروفك المتناسقه والمتسلسيه

الله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## سيد منتظر

فواعجباً لما كتبت همسات بها إتسقت مسافات إلى الخالق الباري منادية للحسنات ألا فإغفر لها ماقد تناسته مجاراة.

لعبدتك الأملة في غفرانك المعهود ،وفي لهف لمناجاتها المعبود . 

جعلك الله من عباده الصالحين .
أخوك/ سيد منتظر

----------


## همسات وله

> تسلم ايدك اختي همسات وله على الكلمات الحلو  
> وكلامك الجميل وحروفك المتناسقه والمتسلسيه 
> 
> الله يعطيك الف عافيه



تسلمين خيتي طيوبه 
والله يعطيك العافيه عالمرور الطيب مثلك 
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## همسات وله

> فواعجباً لما كتبت همسات بها إتسقت مسافات إلى الخالق الباري منادية للحسنات ألا فإغفر لها ماقد تناسته مجاراة.
> 
> لعبدتك الأملة في غفرانك المعهود ،وفي لهف لمناجاتها المعبود . 
> 
> جعلك الله من عباده الصالحين .
> 
> أخوك/ سيد منتظر



كل الشكر لك اخي سيد منتظر 
والله يعطيك العافيه على هيك تواصل متميز 
لاتحرمنا من نور تواجد بين صفحاتي 
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
اختك همسات وله

----------

